# Alternatives to Waves ?



## Fredeke (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi. I've been using Waves plugins a lot, because I saw them as a fine toolbox, but I don't want to use them anymore, because in my experience they are the worst in terms of version compatibilty: many old projects don't find plugins anymore because of version upgrades (in Reaper, if that makes a difference). I've run into that issue much less with almost any other brand.

However there are a few I still haven't found a satisfying alternative to:
- S1 Stereo Imager: not only a nice interface for controlling width and symmetry, but also practical for phase inversion of just one channel.
- MannyM Delay and H-Delay: the HPF and LPF sound good, and the ability to link them is convenient.
- OneKnob Filter: great for acid basses and filter sweeps; transparent when fully open.
- C4/C6 multiband compressors: good for technical corrections; expander in addition to compressor (their "uncompress" preset is great); and also they never click or crackle, even on bass solos.
- L1 ultramaximizer.
- L3 multimaximizer: sounds super digital (not a quaility in my opinion) but also super clean (a quality in my opinion).

I may add a few I didn't think of now, and anyway I'm open to alternatives even to plugins not listed here.

Fire away


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 15, 2020)

C4/C6 = ProMB's the best replacement. Very similar but with more features and even more transparent sound. The link feature's not available but the tradeoff in quality and features is worth a few more clicks.

One Knob = FF Simplon, (In terms of a simple UI filter that's transparent when open.) FilterFeq is also awesome but isn't a 'one knob plugin.

L1 and L3 are dated IMO - There are a ton of better options that sound more transparent and allow higher gain reduction before audibly distorting.... Pro-L, Limitless, Ozone, Melda MUltraMaximzer, even IK's Brickwall Limiter sounds a little cleaner, and has a few modes... Basically there are a ton of better limiters without the headache of waves.

H-Delay - Echboy JR or Echoboy. Also Metric Halo's Dirty Delay's on sale for $39 right now. Give it a demo and see what you think.. (Plus a ton of other options...)

S1 isn't groundbreaking, there are alot of options that will let you widen and flip phase. the lopsided/rotation thing it doess where it's perhaps a little different, not sure on that angle... If it's mostly just widening and phase flip though, in that regard S1 is just a mid-side volume control with the ability to flip the phase on a channel. Nothing more in terms of those features... Even DAW plugins will do a fine job of this, or any mid-side adjustment tool that also has the ability to put a channel out of phase.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 15, 2020)

East West Spaces II (Good reverb)
FabFilter Pro L Limiter (for everything)
FabFilter Pro C2 Compressor (general use)
FabFilter Pro Q3 EQ (for everything)
FabFilter Pro MB (when needed)
FabFilter Timeless (Awesome delay plugin)
FabFilter Pro R (Awesome Reverb)
Valhalla Shimmer (very delicous wet reverb)
Valhalla Room (another good reverb)
Valhalla Vintage Verb (yet another good reverb)
WavesFactory Spectre (EQ with Saturation tools)
Sonible Smart AI Comp (Group busses / Mastering)
Sonible Smart AI EQ (very quick to work with)
Softube Tape
Softube Harmonic Saturation
SoundToys (Anything they make)
Soundtheory Gullfoss (a must have)
Izotope Neutron 3 (Good all in 1 plugin for mixing)
Izotope Ozone 9 (Good all in 1 mastering tool)
IK MultiMedia (any of their plugins are good)

Melda Productions also have lots of good plugins, although their GUI designs aren't as fluid to work with but they offer A LOT of controls.


----------



## greggybud (Feb 15, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> However there are a few I still haven't found a satisfying alternative to:
> - S1 Stereo Imager: not only a nice interface for controlling width and symmetry, but also practical for phase inversion of just one channel.
> - MannyM Delay and H-Delay: the HPF and LPF sound good, and the ability to link them is convenient.
> - OneKnob Filter: great for acid basses and filter sweeps; transparent when fully open.
> ...



Stereo Widener alternatives such as Waves S series are a dime a dozen. Take your pick.

Stereo Imagers, or at least what I call Stereo Imagers are more costly, but IMO worth it. And yes, there is a blur between Wideners and Imagers, however if you want to HEAR a good Imager, I know of none that work better for me than LeapWing Stage One, especially enhancing depth on a vocal. Yes, it's expensive, however for myself well worth it compared to other Imaging tools I have tried.
Listen with headphones.








Dave Pensado explores StageOne in ITL video - Leapwing Audio


Check out Dave Pensado exploring StageOne in his latest Pensado’s Place ITL video:



www.leapwingaudio.com





A couple fans are Greg Wells and Bob Ludwig.

Regarding L1 L3 and L2, I don't use any limiters for very much gain. The gain comes before it hits any limiter so therefore it's just there for an occasional over. It's sort of like that old hammer from the 60's that still works just fine.

If you want one to get some gain, a lot of users say FabFilter. You may also enjoy Limiter No. 6 which is free however he could have sold it.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 16, 2020)

T-Racks plugins blows Waves out of the water, imo. I also use Soundtoys for fx, besides many great plugins in the daw (Studio One).


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 16, 2020)

Over time, I’ve happily replaced all my Waves with Fabfilter, Soundtoys and iZotope.
By waiting for deals, it’s not even so expensive and what you get is miles ahead.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 16, 2020)

Of all the Waves FX (and other channel strips) I own the one I wouldn't want to miss would be the TG12345.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 16, 2020)

greggybud said:


> however if you want to HEAR a good Imager, I know of none that work better for me than LeapWing Stage One, especially enhancing depth on a vocal. Yes, it's expensive, however for myself well worth it compared to other Imaging tools I have tried.
> Listen with headphones.


Indeed it's a tad expensive - especially when considering combining it with its sibling CenterOne. But since I wasn't planning of replacing everything at once anyway, I'll keep it in the back of my mind. Thanks!



cloudbuster said:


> Of all the Waves FX (and other channel strips) I own the one I wouldn't want to miss would be the TG12345.


Fortunately, I didn't know it that well so I won't miss it too much. Watched the videos though, and it seems cool.

One Waves FX I won't be missing is Maxxbass  - so lame (right?)


----------



## robgb (Feb 16, 2020)

The only issue I've run into Waves plugins is their pain in the ass installation process. But if you're looking for some terrific alternatives, go to Melda Production. They have some amazing free plugins, even more amazing paid plugins, and the control their plugins give you far outstrips pretty much any other plugin factory on the planet. They have sales a lot, too.









MFreeFXBundle


The biggest and the most powerful FREE plugins pack available



www.meldaproduction.com


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2020)

Plugin Alliance...


----------



## Anevis (Feb 16, 2020)

There is a free alternative of S1 Stereo Imager. A1 Stereo Control, I think it´s supposed to be copy of S1, though probably not as powerfull, but it does the job I need.

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1stereocontrol


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 16, 2020)

Anevis said:


> There is a free alternative of S1 Stereo Imager. A1 Stereo Control, I think it´s supposed to be copy of S1, though probably not as powerfull, but it does the job I need.
> 
> http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1stereocontrol


Looks like a clone, indeed. And it's free ! So it will do fine, until I possibly get something fancier.



robgb said:


> The only issue I've run into Waves plugins is their pain in the ass installation process.


Yes, there's that too.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Yes, that too



Never mind their BS Wup


----------



## lumcas (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Hi. I've been using Waves plugins a lot, because I saw them as a fine toolbox, but I don't want to use them anymore, because in my experience they are the worst in terms of version compatibilty: many old projects don't find plugins anymore because of version upgrades (in Reaper, if that makes a difference). I've run into that issue much less with almost any other brand.....



That's funny you're saying that, because one of the main reasons I'm still running Waves plugins is their awesome backwards compatibility. I opened up a 10 years old session the other day and it was a smooth sail.

Anyway, I like anything Fabfilter, LeapWing, iZotope and many more, there's really a plenty of great options these days (unlike 10-15 years ago). Good luck!


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Looks like a clone, indeed. And it's free ! So it will do fine, until I possibly get something fancier.



Unfortunately it doesn't have the same functionality as S1.
Personally, S1 is the only Waves plugin i still use regularly.

Since i don't want to join the "mention every plugin you own" train i will keep back my other advices...


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 16, 2020)

I think I will eventually stick with Melda, IK, and Izotope. I have a huge selection of Waves. Upgrading, installing,WUP, just seems more difficult. Melda has lifetime free upgrades. IK gives them away.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 16, 2020)

lumcas said:


> That's funny you're saying that, because one of the main reasons I'm still running Waves plugins is their awesome backwards compatibility. I opened up a 10 years old session the other day and it was a smooth sail.


Weird but ok. Are you using a Mac? Or maybe just another DAW as I? I wish I had the same experience as you... But things started go bad when I migrated from Reaper Mac to Reaper PC, and then when reinstalling the PC with a newer Waves versions... (Now that I think of it, I sometimes use VST plugins in Renoise, and I've had issues with the Waves as well. But to be fair Renoise is not your typical DAW and I wasn't expecting stellar VST integration from it)



Living Fossil said:


> Since i don't want to join the "mention every plugin you own" train i will keep back my other advices...



Yes, It'll take time sorting out all these great advices. But I asked for it.
I will start by checking out brands coming up the most.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 16, 2020)

These are some of my go-to plugins that can serve as substitutes for the Waves plugins you mentioned:

*S1 Stereo Imager*
- Alex Hilton: A1 Stereo Control - as mentioned above. Does wonders for the stereo image.
- Plugin Alliance: Fiedler Audio Stage - full featured imager

*MannyM Delay and H-Delay*
There are so many delay units out there that it shouldn't be difficult to find suitable substitutes. In fact, I've stopped buying delay units because I have so many, and in the end, most of them pretty much do the same thing. But here are a few good ones I use:
- Soundtoys: EchoBoy - lots of options for shaping and control
- Metric Halo: Dirty Delay - great filters and warm sound
- Plugin Alliance: BX Delay 2500 - One of the few delays with a ducking feature, which I always find useful, especially for vocals

*OneKnob Filter*
- Arturia: Collection of 3 filters (M12, Mini, and SEM) - Classic analog filter goodness
- Denise: The Sweeper - Cleverly designed and innovative modulating filter. Definitely check this one out.
- Plugin Alliance: BX Cleansweep Pro - Extremely versatile filter that can satisfy just about any filtering requirement.

*C4/C6 multiband compressors*
I don't use multiband compressors very much, but when I do, these are the ones I reach for:
- Acustica: Pink3 7236 Multiband Compressor - Modeled after the API 2500, this thing is full of analog goodness, and hey, it's Acustica.
- Voxengo: Soniformer - Not your typical multiband comp, but this thing is so versatile and sounds amazing. I often use it as a mastering compressor. You need to take some time to understand and get familiar with it, but the final results are so worth it.
- IK Multimedia: T-Racks Quad Comp - Solid no-nonsense multiband comp.

*L1 ultramaximizer/L3 multimaximizer*
Like delay units, there are a plethora of limiters out there, and the differences between them are often quite subtle. I still like using the L2, but here are others in my toolbox:
- IK Multimedia: T-Racks Stealth Limiter - Lots of settings and options, and you can drive this limiter hard without it complaining. One of the cleanest limiters I've used.
- Plugin Alliance: BX Limiter - This is a lightweight limiter that is great on individual tracks. It gets the job done.
- Plugin Alliance: BX XL V2 - Versatile limiter that can be pushed hard.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 16, 2020)

@Fredeke - I do agree with you on those particular plugs not having alternatives that would be 100% substitutable. Someone will have to violently rip S1, MannyM Delay, H-Delay, L3 and L1 from my hands for me to stop using them. I do find I use D16 more in the delay department, but each delay serves a specific purpose. L1 just sounds so good still to me for that 1db peak reduction.

I also still prefer Waves to many alternatives... so I don't see the need to move on.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Weird but ok. Are you using a Mac? Or maybe just another DAW as I? I wish I had the same experience as you... But things started go bad when I migrated from Reaper Mac to Reaper PC, and then when reinstalling the PC with a newer Waves versions... (Now that I think of it, I sometimes use VST plugins in Renoise, and I've had issues with the Waves as well. But to be fair Renoise is not your typical DAW and I wasn't expecting stellar VST integration from it)



Pro Tools on a Mac...


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Yes, It'll take time sorting out all these great advices. But I asked for it.
> I will start by checking out brands coming up the most.



Ok, so here are some suggestions:

I do have Fabfilter MBPro and use it rather sparsely. In "Dynamic mode" it damages the depth of the sound. Usually i stick to "Minimal phase". For multiband limiting on the Master (i sparsely use MB-limiting on other sources) usually i go with Ozone's.

More often i go with dynamic EQs. Neutron's EQ module is great offering the ability to switch between regular EQ and dynamic.
The whole izotope stuff has proven its high level on uncounted productions. Ozone's limiter is my standard one (however, i'm not using their AI stuff in Neutron and Ozone)

In addition to S1, recently i'm using Precedence more and more for similar tasks. However, they are doing different things, so Precedence isn't a "replacement".
(of course, you can try how the A1 and Precedence combo works for you)

I think most of the mentioned stuff is really good. In the end, it's more important that you like the offered workflow. But since so many great producers, composers and engineers use quite different plug ins with great success one has to be aware of the fact that some preferences usually are subjective


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 16, 2020)

I use panagement for stereo imaging and w1 as limiter. 






Auburn Sounds - Panagement, free reverb audio plug-in







www.auburnsounds.com






yohng.com · W1 Limiter


----------



## greggybud (Feb 16, 2020)

lumcas said:


> That's funny you're saying that, because one of the main reasons I'm still running Waves plugins is their awesome backwards compatibility. I opened up a 10 years old session the other day and it was a smooth sail.
> 
> Anyway, I like anything Fabfilter, LeapWing, iZotope and many more, there's really a plenty of great options these days (unlike 10-15 years ago). Good luck!


This struck me odd as well. If any plugs are good at backwards compatibility I would think Waves. But then I thought the OP was going through never-ending Mac OS's which can explain a lot. 

Also, at least in the USA, Waves has excellent phone support including Team Viewer for issues like what the OP described.


----------



## pderbidge (Feb 16, 2020)

greggybud said:


> This struck me odd as well. If any plugs are good at backwards compatibility I would think Waves. But then I thought the OP was going through never-ending Mac OS's which can explain a lot.
> 
> Also, at least in the USA, Waves has excellent phone support including Team Viewer for issues like what the OP described.


Very True. Waves is one of the few plugins I don't have issues with. Installing them can be another story although it's been years since I had an issue getting a new Waves plugin to install.
To add to your comments about support I can also confirm that if there was an issue with an install Waves was always able to help me resolve it.


----------



## labornvain (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Weird but ok. Are you using a Mac? Or maybe just another DAW as I? I wish I had the same experience as you... But things started go bad when I migrated from Reaper Mac to Reaper PC, and then when reinstalling the PC with a newer Waves versions... (Now that I think of it, I sometimes use VST plugins in Renoise, and I've had issues with the Waves as well. But to be fair Renoise is not your typical DAW and I wasn't expecting stellar VST integration from it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been using Waves for 17 years and I have never once experienced the issue you are describing. Not saying it doesn't happen. It just has never happened to me.

Of course, in all that time, I've been using Cubase on a PC. XP, Win7, and W10. Cubase 2 through 10.5. No problems.

The way plugins show up in a project is though its unique ID number. If a company changes that number, like NI did with ALL IT'S VERSIONS of Kontakt, then the links break

AFIK, Waves has never changed the ID#s of their plugs.

Just sayin. Maybe it ain't Waves.

All that aside, there are a lot of alternatives that I think are better than Waves for certain things.

1176, for example. The Waves CLA 1176 is OK. But Arturia's is much better, I think.

Same with the LA2A. There are about 5 different LA2As that I think are better than Waves.

I could go on for a while. But on the other hand, a plug like the TG12345? No replacement. Same with the Abbey Rd Mastering plug. The MV2 is also singularly cool and almost completely unknown to most engineers. Not enough knobs to fuck up the sound with, I guess.

I suggest using the awesome KVR search tool to find alternatives.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 18, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I do have Fabfilter MBPro and use it rather sparsely. In "Dynamic mode" it damages the depth of the sound. Usually i stick to "Minimal phase". For multiband limiting on the Master (i sparsely use MB-limiting on other sources) usually i go with Ozone's.
> 
> More often i go with dynamic EQs. Neutron's EQ module is great offering the ability to switch between regular EQ and dynamic.
> The whole izotope stuff has proven its high level on uncounted productions. Ozone's limiter is my standard one (however, i'm not using their AI stuff in Neutron and Ozone)



Actually, I had a similar experience with my FabFilter trials recently. I LOVE the Q3, but not really a fan of the MBPro. I bought Ozone 9 Advanced, and prefer it's limiter. 

To the OP....regarding Waves, my personal favourites are...

Kramer Master Tape

Greg Wells MixCentric

Puig Tec EQ

Vitamin


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 20, 2020)

One great plug in that i forgot is Newfangled's Elevate.









Elevate Mastering Bundle


Mastering with a Brain Elevate is the most advanced mastering plug-in ever created. This unique multi-band limiter, human-ear EQ, and powerful audio maximizer will increase … Elevate Mastering Bundle Read More




www.eventideaudio.com






The multiband compressor is extremely powerful and perfect to directly address problematic peaks in the frequency spectrum.
Then there is a multiband transient designer which can be useful e.g. to tame some harshness and finally a soft clipper that i really like.
The reason why i don't use it more often is its latency. 
(However, i usually have a "mastering chain" in Logic,which i save as channel strip setting and recall for bouncing, so the latency doesn't bothers me while playing)


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 21, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> One great plug in that i forgot is Newfangled's Elevate.
> 
> The multiband compressor is extremely powerful and perfect to directly address problematic peaks in the frequency spectrum.
> Then there is a multiband transient designer which can be useful e.g. to tame some harshness and finally a soft clipper that i really like.
> ...


That sounds very good.

I don't see a multiband compressor in the suite, though. Are you refering to EQivocate, in the description of which their website briefly mentions compression too?


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 21, 2020)

Just now I miss something... Remember Aphex's Big Bottom expanders? Anybody knows of a plugin equivalent? There's Waves' MaxxBass of course, but I find it pretty bad. Anything else?


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 21, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Just now I miss something... Remember Aphex's Big Bottom expanders? Anybody knows of a plugin equivalent? There's Waves' MaxxBass of course, but I find it pretty bad. Anything else?




Melda's MBassador is extremely powerful. 
You can saturate the bass; add a lower octave and a doubleoctave and saturate them too; and you can filter the whole stuff. 
So the good thing is it can really sound very good if it's tweaked in the right way.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 21, 2020)

Melda always credible, yet slowly gaining more attention lately ..... as Waves alternative.

OTH, Win10 Pro /Reaper user here, and no issues with Waves for long time. 

_OBTW .... Greg Wells Signature Series ( Centric Bundle ) on sale today @ $60. !!_


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 8, 2020)

_OT _ but opted not to go with new Thread_ ....

Waves Audio has OVox Vocal ReSynthesis 'today' @ $50. Dunno if it includes recent expansion freebie, but thinking this may be a cool add ? 
Anyone with pros /cons ?


----------

